# Shhh! I wont tell if you wont!



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

So i was thinking today as i want through all of my horsey stuff how many horsey things i have that are completely ghetto-rigged. My best example is my show coat, it is perfect for what i do, plain black, right length, and a flap in the back with some give for jumping. sounds perfect right? hehe well my mom bought it for 10$ at a consignment shop, and its DKNY, witch is not horsey at all. Ill post pictures one i find the camera!

:lol:So now im curious, how many of yall have wonkey substitutes to save same money in the oh so expensive horse world?:lol:


----------



## trynottofall (Feb 23, 2011)

My tack box likes to pretend that it is a tack box and not something I picked up at the local lowes for less than $50.

I also plan on using the old braces rubber bands I have to braid his mane.


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

hahahah same with my tack box! its just a big tupperware with two locks at the front and a handle, soo much cheaper than the ones on dover. hmm braces bands thats a good idea! if only i still had braces:lol:


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

sullylvr said:


> hahahah same with my tack box! its just a big tupperware with two locks at the front and a handle, soo much cheaper than the ones on dover. hmm braces bands thats a good idea! if only i still had braces:lol:


Where did you get this tupperware? i've looked and can't seem to find any with locks!:lol:


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

My medicine/first aid box is a dog dish with a compartment underneath for storing dog food. We put things we need to use daily, like bute if they were taking it, on top and other bandages, etc. underneath.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Contico 1320 Deluxe Wheeled Storage Locker
this is the one i have, but i got it quite a while ago haha like 4 or 5 years (it holds up well!:lol so i cant remember the store i got it at. Its not incredibly priced, but 34$ isint that bad either! but it looks like the shipping is a pain...:-(

anywayyy heres some pictures of my "show" jacket, you would never even know!


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

We find our hacking jackets at op shops. Some of them actually are Dublin or other horse brands which was a fluke. We also pick up matching tie/vest for each season as well. Sorted with a new look each year for $20 tops.
My riding pants are just tights from Valley Girl, I have one pair or actual jods for comps that don't have holes in them lol.
I have 2 tack boxes, both smallish plastic boxes for $15 and $30 from a bargain shop. The kind with the end handles that fold over and lock the lid on? Yeah. They're really good.
I used to use old towels and bath mats as saddle blankets when I was younger. Now I just have the one which is starting to fall apart. I think it's time for a new one lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I haven't actually got anything non horsey but my human hair spray I use for Tess. Braces bands are excellent! Im gonna go to the ortho and say "ummm, I need more bands for my braces" !!  GREAT IDEA!


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Hehe for real I need to go ask for braces to get some bands! 
Amir: aw man I wish we had a shop like that that sells horsey brand stuff for cheap! I'm jealous haha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jyuukai (Apr 19, 2011)

Vienna Reins - Baling twine + snaps
Tack Trunk - Rubbermaid storage container
Hard Brush - scrub brush from dollar tree (its smaller and it fits my hands better lol)
Shine Spray for mane and tail only - ethnic hair conditioning spray 
Shampoo - Green Apple Dawn dish soap

The list could go on for centuries lol. I'm pretty dang cheap, and luckily all of my instructors have been cheap as well! I was taught cheapness with horses at an early age lol


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

I went to our local Dollar Tree store & got feed & wash buckets, sweat/water scraper (squige (sp?) ), awesome soft sponges, brush, comb, & tiny rubber bands.....all $1 each!!!! So rockin! Love finding good deals & saving money!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

trynottofall said:


> I also plan on using the old braces rubber bands I have to braid his mane.


 Funny you mention this, I was just thinking about doing this today!


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

sullylvr said:


> Hehe for real I need to go ask for braces to get some bands!
> Amir: aw man I wish we had a shop like that that sells horsey brand stuff for cheap! I'm jealous haha!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's not even a shop that sells it cheap, it's just pure luck we found it at thrift shops. My friend goes regularly and just keeps her eye out.
<3 bargain hunting


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Sullylvr- You.Do.Not.Want.Braces!!! They hurt so darn much! lol !!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Well when I used to have tack... I hung my stuff in the old run down barn til cats and birds decided it was a bathroom! Then I started to just shove all of it in my truck. The trunk was my tack room! What a stinky mess but it was kept clean and dry! 

I also used cheap plastic containers for the small stuff. I've been to real nice barns where they even had heated bathrooms built in! What the heck. What I want to know is those that didn't have that luxury, and you were alone,, what did you do when you had to pee real bad? TMI! I know but its so funny! I went in a old old shed used for a lean to. Now, shhh! Don't tell! Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

pintotess-:lol: hahah i had them along time ago and dont really remember them... i guess thats a good thing LOL!
jyuukai- OH MAN i totally remember using green apple dawn shampoo before my trainer supplied shampoo! its the best and leaves their coat so soft!
mbender- some people have the most luxurious barns (and i cant say im not a teensey jealous:lol but some are just redonkulous!

bargain hunting is the best!!:clap:


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

i always thought dish soap was a great shampoo! i heard once that it is less harsh on their coats and skin than even human shampoo. who knows if that is true or not....
last year i was using a deck box from Target as my tack trunk. big enough even for a saddle and gear, and a spot to lock it if needed.


----------



## trynottofall (Feb 23, 2011)

This is pretty much my tack box. I love it and it has a handy pull out compartment at the top I use to put treats and miscellaneous junk in. 

I tried my rubber band idea out on him today and only the big kinds work....good because I can get a TON of them. Just thought if you all wanted to know that's the size that works. 

All you luckies that can bargain hunt...I would probably die of stress.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I was the queen of 'ghetto riding' My "show" boots were not riding boots at all, but dressy tall black boots that only went up about 3/4 way up calf that parents bought at clearnce section of Kohl's. My shirt was just a polo shirt and I had to borrow my friends breeches for shows that were a size too big. My helmet was a bicycle helmet. That was for my shows. During practice when I did finally buy my first horse I couldn't afford a martingale which my horse needed so I made my own with braided bailing twine. I couldn't afford a tack trunk to hold all my stuff so used a bubbermaid bin, and didn't ahve money to buy a tack box so used a container that got at the dollar store.


----------



## JessieleeZ (Apr 24, 2011)

i get a lot of my "barn clothes" at goodwill and such  im an expensive jeans junkie so its nice to get 7$ jeans to yuck up at the barn, i have also found 3 or 4 pairs of breeches


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

wren said:


> i always thought dish soap was a great shampoo! i heard once that it is less harsh on their coats and skin than even human shampoo. who knows if that is true or not....


Dish soap is great for when you need to get rid of build up in the hair, I use it once a month versus salon brand build up remover (sunlight ftw!). And no it isn't gentler then human shampoos, mind you there are some out there that are just terrible (pharmacy brand shampoo) nevernevernever use head and shoulders, I have it in my salon and use it to remove color from the floor, counters, and it even helps to "scratch" off a level of pharmacy brand color when a client comes in and has a "mistake" on her head lol.

I assume since we can use it on ourselves (dish soap), it's ok for horses lol.


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Yall these are awesome!!! And I'm getting some good ideas heheh 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

I have my tack hanging up but anything expensive I don't want anyone to think about gets locked in a rolling cosmalotogist caddy XD it was free. The door unlocks and inside are things like spare bits, mtg, iodine scrub, bute, smb boots, bell boots. Plus my grooming tote sits right on top  it's perfect with pullout drawers and an empty lower half where all my shampoos and such are kept.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> Dish soap is great for when you need to get rid of build up in the hair,


My old trainer would also use sunlight. Just a a small squeeze in the bucket and the horse was all clean.


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

For really extremene weather we have a spare old duvet for under ruby's rugs and a woolly blanket for under riley's! 
I used baby shampoo instead of horse shampoo, as its just as if not more gentle than horse shampoo.
My tack box is a over sized tool box and my first aid box is a smaller tool box. My bandages live in a chocolate sweety tin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

I bought my show coat for $2.50 at a thrift store. I just needed to remove the shoulder pads and add 2 buttons. SO worth it!


----------



## eclaire23 (Oct 26, 2010)

I got a complete show outfit for $45! (including the tall boots) All because I have the bestest friends EVER! xP Haha. And Nothing helps save money more than your imagination. When looking at any thrift store, i bring mine along! For example: 5 tiered cd rack- Hang it on the wall and BAM!!! instant polo rack!(got for half price too ;D) 
Also nothing like being handy either. Nail gun, clearence wood ($20 for good size 4x4 about 12), paint(I use spray- color, then clear) and a good 2-3 hours. You can get a pretty nice wall mount for saddles!
Used the same directions for a tack box, but with thick ply-wood!
I'm also constantly on the look out for tack meets. being 16 and working a crud job. Im always low on cash. Most people know a good find, even if the piece needs TLC. My double bridle $20 at a tack meet and it just needed oil! My australian saddle bought it for $35 (retail about 10x more) because the lady didn't know what she had. I almost felt bad buying it for soooo cheap. and it is NICE!

I also make some of my saddle pads. though they aren't the nicest still. but its trial and error for me. I get fabric at goodwill (sheets) then i have to use the foam webbing, because the sheet will bunch with the other cotton webbing. still not good enough to give real advice to those who want to make them. I also make my fly veils by knitting (trial and error). And I find all my yarn at garage sales. 

This post has got me all excited!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Show blanket, made by hand from a throw I found on sale at Walmart










Even better, this one was made from a blanket that was in my mums house when we were clearing it, must be 40 years old, Oh and an old shirt for trim:lol:










My bridles that came out of an ebay $35 bargain box, just needed cleaning and oiling, hanging on a dollar store hanger.










This is what turned up










and there were breast collars and other stuff

Now we have a cat, all my halters and bridles have hangers, just nail clean cans to the wall and hey presto!


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Woot to all the savers!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

You guys are amazing! I'm getting so many ideas!

PS - I LOVE the tuna can bridle hanger. So awesome!


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

I buy a lot of my stuff used (used tack sales? Pure fabulousness. You can find some really nice stuff for cheap. Ex: A nice bridle + bit for $35). My grooming box is from the dollar store, as is my box that I keep first aid stuff in. Riding breeches? Ha - I'll stick with some thicker tights. 

So no, not really creative - but I still spent a heck of a lot less than a good number of people I know.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here we go, What does it look like when you show in:

IRH Helmet, new off of ebay $25
Showing shirt, Horselovers clearance $10
Gloves, borrowed from mother $0
Breeches, brand new, Horseware of Ireland $13 :shock:
Boots Effingham long boots, barely worn, $100 of of ebay 
Custom fitting of said boots for my fat legs $48 (and worth every penny)

Bridle, part of $35 box lot, have sold $35 worth of stuff so basically free
Bit, Myler snaffle, brand new from store, marked at $40, couldn't pass on that.
Saddle, VERY nice Stubben, valued by local store at over $1000, swapped for cart I bought for a lot less!!!

Horse, well $800 bought with money I put in a pot when I gave up smoking, so basically free!!

Result











It felt like a million dollars:lol::lol:


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

wow first off im gonna say you save so much on all that showing stuff!!! but i just HAVE to comment on your horse, hes GORGEOUS!! and looks super spiffy in the items you got on sale


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm just starting to Re-collect horse gear (stopped riding moved overseas...) 

brushes - yard sale - $7 a bit of disinfect and good to go
saddle - kijiji - $150 Wintec Isabell Werth, just needed some TLC, pick up from the saddler tomorrow $30 for new leather patches and a stitch up.
Field Boots - horselovers - 89% off- $25
lonsdale girth - horselovers - $24
horse towels - free - I work at a hotel and we can't use stained towels

currently looking online for more cheap stuff I need.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I forgot the jacket, Devonnaire stretch, brand new without tags, $60


----------



## JessieleeZ (Apr 24, 2011)

This weekend i found a pair of BRAND NEW pair of equistar boots at goodwill for 15$. My size and everything! Not even arena dust on them. Not the best brand in the world but still. Super excited about them


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow!
Good ideas for next time! 
I think I'm in need for some new clothing soon, I keep growing out of everything! D;


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

This is great! Any suggestions on a cheaper alternative to riding tights? I'm in Miami until September and won't need riding tights beyond this summer.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Golden Horse, yours is my favorite!

I can really only say that i was much more thrifty as a child. my mom worked 3 jobs and riding in Orange County was a joke. Waaaaay too much money spent on horses out here. so when i showed, i would show the jumpers because you only had to have a helmet that was approved and they didn't care what you wore as long as you looked presentable. so i wore those tall rubber boots, cheap lycra stirrup pants (yes, the 80's ones!), and a polo shirt! haha! So i'm much older now and make quite a bit more money as a productive adult in society... but i still ride the jumpers cause hunters are, to this day, are still too stuffy and expensive!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

trynottofall said:


> My tack box likes to pretend that it is a tack box and not something I picked up at the local lowes for less than $50.
> 
> I also plan on using the old braces rubber bands I have to braid his mane.


I love those teeny tiny elastics!!! Only 1 wrap does it! I even salvaged the used ones from the bathroom trash when my hubby wore braces & elastics (haha, kids didn't have to).:lol:


----------

